# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Distraction distrait. C'est bien, mais pas top.

## ShinSH

On continue dans la série mods avec Distraction, pour Half Life 2. Celui-là, il cumule. Sa version 1.0 est sortie le 24 décembre, et le patch 1.1 le 30. Mais comment j'aurais pu le remarquer avec de telles dates? Le modding, c'est bien, mais il y a un minimum de bon sens à avoir au niveau des dates de sortie.
Distraction Half Life 2 nous rappelle au bon souvenir de The Specialists, qui tournait sur HL1. Choisissez vos armes parmi un panel varié (dont des couteaux à lancer que l'on peut récupérer sur les murs), et battez vous contre d'autres joueurs dans une fusillade géante, avec des plongeons pour esquiver les balles ou vous rapprocher de l'ennemi, et un bonus ralentissant tout le monde pour enchainer les frags faciles. Si vous sortez vainqueur d'un duel (voire d'une bataille bordélique impliquant plus de 4 joueurs, comme souvent), vous n'êtes pas assuré de rester en vie pour autant. Si vous encaissez des coups, vous devrez vous mettre à l'écart le temps de bander vos blessures, pour ne pas vous vider de votre sang.
 Son concept à beau être sympathique, le reste ne suit pas. Cartes et modèles 3D moches, armes mal équilibrées au feeling ridicule, et serveurs vides. Malgré tout j'espère que la petite équipe autour de ce projet tiendra le coup. Je désespère de retrouver un mod remettant The Specialists au gout du jour et Distraction me semble sur la bonne voie. Sauf s'il s'est trompé direction parce qu'il avait la tête ailleurs.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Même développeurs que The Specialist ? Parce que ces derniers sont en train de nous peaufiner Naumachia; Space Warfare  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

Non, c'est pas les mêmes.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je désespère de retrouver un mod remettant The Specialists au gout du jour.


La voie de la raison  ::wub:: 
Ce mod était vraiment une tuerie , et en plus c'était très joli , ca tournait sur du HL1 , mais c'était une vraie performance technique et graphique.

----------


## skyblazer

C'est marrant, ça me rappelle aussi Action Quake 2 (et Reaction Quake 3) qui étaient bien cons aussi comme mods.

----------


## comic_sans_ms

En fait, tous ces mods "Action" (Action Quake 2, Action Half-Life, Action Half-Life 2, The Specialists, Distraction et d'autres que j'oublie) ont un peu toujours les mêmes problèmes.

Maps moches et pas drôles.
Trop d'armes, souvent pas équilibrées et comme dit par ShinSH au feeling pas enthousiasmant

Je dirais surtout que ces mods ont souvent le cul entre deux chaises entre un côté funky-n'importe-quoi et un truc plus polar jacky-chan-tarantino qui laisse l'impression d'un truc incohérent, un peu sans âme.

Et puis bon c'est du deathmatch...

----------


## Greaver

Ben merde, the specialists j'y ai passé des centaines d'heures.. et j'attends un truc similaire sur hl2 depuis des plombes. Je vais essayer celui la donc. 

N'oublions pas que The specialists beta, c'était pas spécialement folichon non plus. Avec un peu de chance ils vont nous foutre un beau remake de ts_lobby.. Déjà la map de la news me rappelle plus que vaguement quelque chose:

----------


## spok311

> Ben merde, the specialists j'y ai passé des centaines d'heures.. et j'attends un truc similaire sur hl2 depuis des plombes. Je vais essayer celui la donc. 
> 
> N'oublions pas que The specialists beta, c'était pas spécialement folichon non plus. Avec un peu de chance ils vont nous foutre un beau remake de ts_lobby.. Déjà la map de la news me rappelle plus que vaguement quelque chose:




Ah cette bonne vieille ts_bikini, Xatrix et Doug, y'a bon!! Mais ce mod la, je sais pas trop, à voir!

----------

